# Did Uber EVER allow riders to tip via credit card?



## DrWu (May 20, 2015)

Wasn't sure where else to post this. My friend who started driving for Uber last week said she picked up a woman on friday night who was very upset that she couldn't add a tip to her credit card and insisted that when Uber started, they most certainly allowed customers to tip through the app. 

I'm trying to explain to my friend that either her rider was confused with Lyft, or that she was blowing smoke to make her think she was nice and would leave a tip if she could but she can't...

I have searched high and low on the internet and all the evidence suggests that uber never had optional tipping* They apparently had a mandatory 20% tip for UberTaxi, but that is a completely different animal. 

So am I correct?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

yup pretty much. no tipping on uber app. that's how they advertise service "no tipping required." 

some people get the card swippers for their smart phones. but my policy is, i don't ask for tip but if they want to tip in cash, I can't reject them. If asked by uber, deny it all (cash, no paper trial)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

She is probably confusing it with UberTaxi. In some locales you can hail a taxi through Uber. There is a place in the app to set the default tip amount. Some riders are confused and think it covers X as well, just another way the Uber F*$%'s you as a driver!


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Don't get any tip tracking...you have to claim on taxes and may lose your uber account if there is an issue.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> yup pretty much. no tipping on uber app. that's how they advertise service "no tipping required."
> 
> some people get the card swippers for their smart phones. but my policy is, i don't ask for tip but if they want to tip in cash, I can't reject them. If asked by uber, deny it all (cash, no paper trial)


Take the tip money!! Don't be a fool


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> Don't get any tip tracking...you have to claim on taxes and may lose your uber account if there is an issue.


Boy uber brainwashed you fools good. It's your car and you let an app tell you what to do. That's so sad and funny


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> yup pretty much. no tipping on uber app. that's how they advertise service "no tipping required."
> 
> some people get the card swippers for their smart phones. but my policy is, i don't ask for tip but if they want to tip in cash, I can't reject them. If asked by uber, deny it all (cash, no paper trial)


Since they tell you you earned it if the pax insists how is a card reader an issue? Wouldn't Uber prefer that since it's cashless?


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Boy uber brainwashed you fools good. It's your car and you let an app tell you what to do. That's so sad and funny


What are you talking about? 
In one reply, you say take the tip money. Then, the next, you call me brainwashed for saying the same thing as you? 
You are the fool and make no sense. I think you just like to cause problems, since you obviously are an Uber driver and let an app tell YOU what to do.
Otherwise, you're nothing but a troll and a waste of time.
It's my car and I decide whether I take a fare or not. I decide if I want to take tips and how I want to do it.
Don't you do the same thing? if not, who's the fool?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> What are you talking about?
> In one reply, you say take the tip money. Then, the next, you call me brainwashed for saying the same thing as you?
> You are the fool and make no sense. I think you just like to cause problems, since you obviously are an Uber driver and let an app tell YOU what to do.
> Otherwise, you're nothing but a troll and a waste of time.
> ...


I was not addressing you man, I was talking to the forum as a whole.
Didn't mean to offend anyone, but it's your car and you should make the rules, not uber


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I was not addressing you man, I was talking to the forum as a whole.
> Didn't mean to offend anyone, but it's your car and you should make the rules, not uber


No worries, mate. It's just that you quoted me, so I took as a response to my reply. 
I agree that I should have final say and control by deciding what I want to accept.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

and yes, some people do buy into the whole bunch of BS perpetrated by Uber. However, after a few weeks of driving, most should be seeing the reality beyond the spin.


----------



## REagCB (May 6, 2015)

My understanding from people who used to use uber back when it was only the towncars and such is that you had the ability to set up your account so you automatically added a tip of a certain percentage (of your choosing) to all rides.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

I was told by a customer that tipping was on the app and then there was no longer an option. She told me that she felt bad for not knowing that the app no longer allowed tips. And she tips every ride now.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

As mentioned UberTaxi, also Lyft allows user to add a tip after the fact.


----------

